# Dirt 2 Grafikfehler



## XFX1993 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem

bei dirt 2 und auch anderen spielen sind heftigste Texturfehler o so!!!

hab jetz schon graka gewechselt und das system neu aufgesetzt!!

hab das problem schon ein halbes jahr war aber mal kurzfristig weg, dann hab ich mir dirt 2 gekauft und dann wars wieder da!!

bitte um dringende hilfe dreh gleich durch mit dem scheiß!!!

Fotos folgen!!


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Februar 2010)

Is irgendwas in deinem Sys oc?


----------



## XFX1993 (4. Februar 2010)

ich vermute das es am Board liegt weil das das einzige is was ich noch nicht ausgewechselt hab!!!

Hier sind die Fotos 

erst is alles normal

http://87.237.123.91/galerie/250000/_th.jpg

und wenn ich wo anfahre ist das!!!

http://87.237.123.91/galerie/250000/_th.jpg


----------



## K-putt (4. Februar 2010)

bilder gehen nicht ...


----------



## XFX1993 (4. Februar 2010)

erst das und dann das


----------



## K-putt (4. Februar 2010)

oha , entweder wird die graka zu heiß oder du hast sie zu hoch übertaktet ^^
wenn die graka nich sogar im eimer ist 

ist das nur bei dirt 2 so?


----------



## Raeven (4. Februar 2010)

was für Hardware ? ´Hast du übertaktet ? Welchen Grafiktreiber ?


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (4. Februar 2010)

nt defekt?


----------



## XFX1993 (5. Februar 2010)

nein das ist bei mehr spielen so! die grak hab ich schon ausgewechselt und es is immer noch so!! die treiber hab ich auch neu raufgetan!! es is nur der proz übertaktet!! und das board ist scheiß alt!!


----------

